# UK Expat taking SA Driving Licence Test



## Joelp33 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello All,

We are looking to move over to SA this year. My partner is learning to drive and we are worried that she may not have passed her UK test by the time we arrive.

I have read various articles and it looks a nightmare to get the driving licence sorted! But anyway... does anyone know if;

1. Can she apply for a SA licence with a temporary residence visa (i.e. i will be obtaining a business visa and she is my life partner)?
2. Are the rules for learner drivers similar to the UK (i.e. Can a learner drive with someone with a full driving licence)?
3. Is the test generally harder/easier/the same as the UK?
4. What is the average cost of road tax and car insurance for a small car?

Cheers!!!


----------



## seymour15 (Apr 29, 2010)

Joelp33 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are looking to move over to SA this year. My partner is learning to drive and we are worried that she may not have passed her UK test by the time we arrive.
> 
> ...


Hi there!

I was wondering if you found any info on this as I'm trying to do the same and not having much success.

Thanks!


----------



## Joelp33 (Jan 9, 2010)

seymour15 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I was wondering if you found any info on this as I'm trying to do the same and not having much success.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

There has been no response as of yet I am afraid!

Can anyone answer the initial post please?

Many Thanks


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

Joelp33 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are looking to move over to SA this year. My partner is learning to drive and we are worried that she may not have passed her UK test by the time we arrive.
> 
> ...


Ok Take your test in UK and obtain licence there...Get an international D/Licence from the AA. Get a duplicate British d/licence...Tell them you lost the original. I understand you can drive on International for a year. You will find UK better and quicker to get your licence..When a permanent resident you can obtain SA licence but have to surrender your British one as proof of competency to drive...So your duplicate will be handy in future if you go back to UK..Sounds complicated but easy really...Hope this helps..Pjkay


----------

